# Denali Park Alaska



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

Was thinking about going to Alaska, taking the train to Denali park for a few days. Anyone have any suggestions, ideas on where to stay at the Denali area??? Or where not to stay, or what to do while there. Thanks


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

We flew to Anchorage and took the train to Seward and cruised to Vancouver, it was awesome. We couldnt quite free up enough time for the Denali. They do have cruises where that train and stay is a part of the trip. That is what I would do if I were you. In Ketchikan we rented a boat for the day and hooked about 10 nice silvers in a few hours. It was a couples trip, so we couldnt fish all day. The hard part with changing two time zones is wasting all day traveling. We found a direct flight from SLC to Anchorage every night on Delta and then a Vancouver direct to SLC that goes every morning.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

I worked for a summer just outside the Park. What a great summer that was!

keep in mind, that was 20 years ago! I'm sure things have changed some...

The options for lodging include the Park hotel, Denali Princess lodge (my recommendation), Denali Salmon Bake (where I worked) cabins (rather, large dog houses), Denali Bluffs hotel, Grande Denali, McKinley Chalet resort, and the Crow's Nest cabins. They are all fairly nice, with the exception of the Salmon Bake -- which isn't a bad option for those people traveling on a budget. Some of the luxury cabins at the Bake even have a light bulb! The restaurant was good, and they will make sack lunches for those people taking tours in the park.

Princess Cruise Lines runs the Princess Lodge. They do have a cruise package that includes the train ride and lodging at the Princess. I don't know any of the details, but that would be an option.

Things to do:

#1 -- obviously, take the tour into the Park to Wonder Lake. I know it isn't always fun getting on a bus with a bunch of tourists, but this is worth it. Sure, you can drive the 7 miles in your own car, but you won't see near as much as if you get on a bus tour. Just do it. The scenery is fantastic, and with a bit of luck maybe you'll get a clear view of the mountain - and from Wonder Lake, you'll never have a better view of the highest peak in North America. You will see wildlife. Moose, caribou, dall sheep, bears.....and ptarmigin! Good Lord...ptarmigin. Stop the bus! It's a full day, and you'll be tired by the time you get back to the Park HQ, but it is a great experience you'll remember for the rest of your life.

Other things to do in the area:

A. do a river raft float down the Nenana
B. Take an airplane or helicopter ride to see Denali
C. Take a hike -- lot's of hiking options in the area.
D. Horse rides.
E. Tundra tours.


This is a place that I have wanted to take my wife for a long time. You can't go wrong. It's definitely one of those places that every needs to go experience, at least once. I'd go back in a second, and I wouldn't even need to have a fishing rod with me...


----------



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

Thank you for the information. I appreciate it all.


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

RIP, I just noticed this post. Those guys gave good advice. I drove past the park entrance yesterday and all the hotels are taking down the boards (they board everything up for winter).
PBH recommended the bus, absolutely do it. You'll see most of the wildlife by the time you hit eilson. We've ridden the bus the twice and it's a long day, riding to wonder lake adds another couple of hours to bus time. We drove our car to wonder lake on a lottery pass and it was just a few more caribou (and a great view if the mountain is visible).Take your binoculars, I've even packed my spotting scope every time. 
You can fish in the park. The bus will drop you and pick you up anywhere you've paid to go. There is a stream with grayling visible from the bus if that interests you.


----------

